# Struts - reset, wie komme ich an das ActionMapping



## number8 (16. Sep 2008)

Hallo.
Ich muss in einer Wrapper-Klasse, die jede Form einhüllt, eine Reset-Methode schreiben, die dann an die entsprechende reset-Methode der Form delegiert. Die reset-Methode erwartet ja zwei Parameter, das ActionMapping und den Request. Woher nehme ich das ActionMapping?


----------



## HLX (16. Sep 2008)

Wofür auch immer das gut sein soll...

Folgendes gilt für Struts 1.3:
Falls du das Mapping in der Reset-Methode nie brauchst, kannst du eine weitere Reset-Methode ohne den Mapping-Parameter in deiner Form definieren. Diese rufst du dann in der Formular-Reset-Methode und im Wrapper auf.

Falls du es doch brauchst kannst du versuchen es dir aus dem Request zu holen:

```
Actionmapping mapping = request.getAttribute(Globals.MAPPING_KEY);
```


----------



## number8 (17. Sep 2008)

Danke. 
Aber,
ich werde mir den Entwurf nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------

